# محتاج حلول مسائل مقاومة مواد



## Industrial Leader (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخواني 
محتاج حلول مسائل مقاومة مواد 
فارجاء من شباب سم الهندسة الصناعية في الجامعة الاسلامية المساعدة بالموضوع
و كل احترام و تقدير اخوكم


----------

